# Wicking cotton, other than ekowool



## Nightfearz (3/9/14)

Who has stock? thanks all.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/14)

Organic Cotton can be bought at most Dischem's and Rayon can be got from Vape Mob.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nightfearz (3/9/14)

Thanks a mil Rob. will visit dischem then

Reactions: Like 1


----------

